
Tesla settles class action suit over Autopilot claims for $5M - jijojv
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/25/tesla-settles-class-action-suit-over-autopilot-claims-for-5m/
======
jijojv
Owners who paid $5,000 for Autopilot will be reimbursed for as little as $20
or as much as $280 according to how long they had to wait.

Autopilot is still Beta and parts are still vaporware [0] and they got off
easy with just $5M which is not even a slap on the wrist for selling vaporware
years in advance...

0) [https://www.tesla.com/autopilot](https://www.tesla.com/autopilot) The $5K
EAP adds these new capabilities to the Tesla Autopilot driving experience.

... automatically change lanes without requiring driver input, transition from
one freeway to another, exit the freeway when your destination is near, self-
park when near a parking spot and be summoned to and from your garage.

